

Ask HN: How do I get on top of HN? - hajrice

I'm a HN user ready to launch my product (helpjuice.com), and was wondering how you'd go about submitting on HN with your startup?<p>It seems like that you're either really popular(and some having the SIMPLEST of concepts) or no one looks at you -- What gives?
======
joshuacc
Swombat gives a pretty complete answer to that here:
[http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/how-to-get-your-startup-on-
hack...](http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/how-to-get-your-startup-on-hacker-news)

------
templaedhel
The links are rated with an algorithm, which equates to roughly points/time^2.
If you are able to get several upvotes in a fairly short amount of time, that
ratio will be high enough for you to get to the front page, where you
hopefully get upvoted more. Don't try to create bogus accounts, as there are
spam prevention measures in place.

------
paisible
Ok. Did and admin just "put" this post at the top of the pile ? Either that or
the algorithm has an an "ask and you shall receive" feature.

~~~
paisible
Ooops.. didn't realize I was browsing the "new" section :) Guess it's not that
easy !

------
koenigdavidmj
Post something that we find interesting.

